# gUSH - OPipe or OBubble?



## Ben C (8 Jan 2014)

Hi, 

Just looking into some gUSH glassware - can anyone tell me the differences between the OPipe and the OBubble? Why would one buy one over the other?

17mm Outflow - gUSH Lily Pipes - Aquarium Glassware - Tools & Glassware 

Also, anything to consider when buying inlet glassware?

Many thanks all, 

Ben


----------



## Ady34 (9 Jan 2014)

Hi,
The obubble is designed to create a gentler flow pattern than the opipe. It may be less efficient at distributing co2 depending upon your tank size and filter flow rate. Off gassing may also be higher with the obubble so you may use more gas.
I use the opipe and it is very nice glassware.
Inlets I tend to look for a greater number of slits to reduce draw which can sometimes trap shrimp and even fish onto the glassware! I like the gush inlets personally, although I havnt tried the more expensive ones such as cal aqua, do aqua or ada. Aquariumplantfood also do cascade glassware, I have one of those inlets also which is nice and robust, but I do prefer the gush.
You will need to consider the height of your aquarium too, if it is shallow many of the 17mm glassware sets are too long so you need short ones. Anything over 30cm tall should be ok though 
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## geoffbark (9 Jan 2014)

I don't like the gush inlets. Mine has not got enough slits and cannot provide my filter with enough flow, I use the obubble outlet. I like it.


----------



## darren636 (9 Jan 2014)

The slightly spherical shape of the bubble outlet creates a little bit of feedback, this slows down the jet of water.


----------



## Ben C (9 Jan 2014)

Fantastic, many thanks. I was pretty set on the OPipe, so these comments reinforce that.



geoffbark said:


> I don't like the gush inlets. Mine has not got enough slits and cannot provide my filter with enough flow, I use the obubble outlet. I like it.


 
Geoff - which inlets do you recommend? I can completely see why a gUSH inlet might reduce flow. 

Thanks all


----------



## geoffbark (10 Jan 2014)

I like inlets that have the least restriction in flow. My eheim inlets are perfect for flow, but i dont like the colour, So i use a DIY stainless inlet with a shrimp guard. 

DIY Inlets

DIY stainless steel inlets / outlets? | UK Aquatic Plant Society 


Filter guard


Stainless Steel Mesh Aquarium Filter Intake Guard Fish Crystal Red Shrimp Safe | eBay


----------

